# finecast astorath the grim



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hi all,first post in a while,i had a few problems with this mini,firstly the axe head was absolutely mangled,wings had a shedload of holes on em,bottom of axe had to be filed down a good bit,managed to get that all done and got painting started (forgive my shoddy painting skillz) anyways heres wip pics; 







will try and post more tomorrow


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Looking good, seems like you didnt get a good cast of it with all that work, just finished my Finecast Huron Blackheart and i didnt have any problems as bad as that just the usual cleaning up.

The only thing id suggest is look at the head again and youll notice Astorath is actually wearing a mask, you can see the top of it were his hair line starts that little lip wear the blood drop also is.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

The wings and Purity seals look like there metal from your picture.....


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nah i can assure u its not metal m8,just my shoddy undercoat,if u look close the resin is still showing a bit on the weap


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Looking good, seems like you didnt get a good cast of it with all that work, just finished my Finecast Huron Blackheart and i didnt have any problems as bad as that just the usual cleaning up.
> 
> The only thing id suggest is look at the head again and youll notice Astorath is actually wearing a mask, you can see the top of it were his hair line starts that little lip wear the blood drop also is.


never even realised it was a mask :Othis is also kinda my first mini in about 6+months so im doing pretty badly atm hehe


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

your not the only one, apparently the 'Eavy Metal team didnt realise this either when it came out in metal first hence why its painted in flesh colours, i think it was cause the metal didnt cast fine enough to show the edge of the mask.

You'll get back upto speed soon enough, its like me painting 1/35 scale tanks, i got so used to painting 35mm figures that I had get used to painting tanks historically again, whats ironic about that is i loathed painting 1/35 scale men. 

Anyway you'll soon back into it, just take your time and get back into the flow, its like riding a bike, youll never forget. 

I might have to try my hand at painting him aswell., I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

so my kid splattered this with paint yesterday  so had to strip and restart
started painting it in spereate parts this time,heres wip pics of the body








more as i paint,next up skulls


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

another update already, got basecoat on all the bone/parchment done,noticed the skull on his chest is slightly miscast with one of the eyeholes filled in :S anyone have any ideas how to kinda fix that?,also gave him a light dusting of blazing orange


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

if you have one, try using a drill bit thats smaller then the GW ones, if you havent got one you might be able to buy one from most hobby stores, get the really thin ones, shame about haveing to restart tho, must have been slightly annoying.

Edit: as your in the UK you should be able to pick this set up 
http://www.modelzone.co.uk/model-kits/tools-and-accessories/30-piece-hss-mini-drill-bit-set.html


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

was kinda annoying,at least i know dettol strips finecast perfectly now though ,will try and get one of em but just painted where the hole would be black for now


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

heres an update,last for tonight wont be more untill tomorrow night probs,some pics of a couple of other things i been workin on as well,remember astorath is still very much wip,face needs cleaned up lots
























and heres a little practice at painting faces i did 








and chaos warrior i did ages ago but never got around to posting


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like the chaos warrior with the blood splatter, i struggle with faces myself, can never quite get the highlights in the right places but looking good so far.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

thank you for the kinds words ,got a little sidetracked atm with the new fw inquisitor i got ,12 quid off ebay a steal,converting to a grey knight grand master


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

just wondering if a mod could rename this to ownzu's wips please,gonna just use 1 post for all my stuff to keep organised,now the good stuff- grey knight grand master conversion
got the fw inq from ebay and converted,piece of the cloak was missing so im (attempting) to resculpt that part,still lots more cleaning up to do before painting


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

You need to wash that inq in warm soapy water, it looks very shiny. Nice work on astorath, and that is a killer conversion of hector rex, keep it up.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

has been stripped with dettol then washed about 5 times in warm water so far lol,must be a reaction to the dettal its all sticky as well :S shouldnt affect the painting though


----------

